# LG Optimus Elite Root



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

See original article here, http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/06/12/exclusive-how-to-root-the-virgin-mobile-lg-optimus-elite/

This is the support thread, if you have issues, questions or tips please leave them below

(will fill out OP in a bit when I have time.)


----------



## hashtag (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey jcase, its hashtag from androidforums. I was gonna post this over there, but the site is down right now or something cause it isn't working for me. Anyways, whenever I'm flashing it, the progress gets to 11%, the phone restarts, and that's as far as it goes. After 10-15 minutes it pops up with a port error, but I've made sure that the port is COM10 on both DIAG mode and Download mode. Any ideas?

Here's what the pop up box says-

Process :Upgrade_Masterbin
SubProc :Masterbin Download
Cause CPortHandler::Close, fail to close the port


----------



## ironclad0 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, well I followed your guide all the way to step 5 til I had my problems. I ran the LGNPST application, how ever I can't find the VM696.dll through the file selection. The only one I can find in there was LGNPST_Utility5.dll. Can you help me, please and thank-you.


----------



## redstepchild (Aug 17, 2012)

I have just purchased my Op E and I have the August OTA update installed. Has anyone successfully rooted after the update?


----------



## jaekqubp (Oct 31, 2011)

Should I ignore the update I keep being told to install so as to avoid complications later?


----------



## deshaggs (Sep 7, 2012)

Hate this phone all the exploits are flawed (note I'm running the exploits on the sprint version)

1.http://androidforums.com/elite-all-things-root/591941-click-rooting-your-lg-optimus-elite.html (FAIL)
2.http://androidforums.com/elite-all-things-root/612914-optimus-elite-root-apk.html(gave root access but even though su pops up and grants permission to to do certain actions when I attempted to fix permissions with rom manager I was denied will post if any progress)....I don't give up easy....lol


----------



## deshaggs (Sep 7, 2012)

root has been verified on second Exploit by root check basic .......still working on custom recovery


----------

